# The Beatles Vs Rush



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

ight i love The Beatles their my favorite band love all their songs and me and smoking mom are having a argument so who do yall like beter THE BEATLES  or RUSH ???? VOTE ON IT!!:fly: :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Rush, hands down!!!*


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

oh yeah dose anybuddy eles think that the sing for rush sounds like a girl???


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Rush, hands down!!!*


 
BBBBOOOOOOO GO HOME LOL


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

You dork, the poll is biased anyways.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

No Its Not Lmao


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

OK...sure.

LMAO


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

ok whatever The Beatles are better then rush anyday


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

you are crazy mom the beatles are better then rush anydayso i wonder if their not beter then rush why did THE ROLLING STONES MAGAZINE RANK THE BEATLES #1 THATS #1 ON THEIR LIST OF 100 GREATEST ARTIST OF ALL TIME NOT RUSH GAME OVER! i would rather listen to talk radio then rush


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

So if you don't like them then don't listen.  Duhhhhh!


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 5, 2007)

Hate to get into the middle of you two... , But I like them both.  The styles are so different, it is not a good comparison.

I will say, though, Rush's technical skills are better than the Beatles, but I really don't like anything by Rush after Power Windows....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> ... but I really don't like anything by Rush after Power Windows....


 
Me either!


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Me either!


 
LOL!  We are probably the same age....Mid 40's?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

Close.  I'll be 38 this yr.

But the new stuff is no where near the calibur of the older Rush.


----------



## AlienBait (Jun 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Close. I'll be 38 this yr.


 
Oh, you're young....

By they way, I learned years ago, it is useless to argue "Who is better" when it comes to music.

Everyone has their personal preference and no one will ever "Win."

Good luck guys ....LOL!!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

That's what I told KB.  I really don't care who likes what.  Doesn't affect me one little bit.


----------



## allgrownup (Jun 5, 2007)

i can win...........i just don't want to.


so i'm boycotting your poll unless you add diggable planets


----------



## berserker (Jun 5, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> *Rush, hands down!!!*


I am hands down with smokin mom...RUSH


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 5, 2007)

Haha... Rush.  I was given a pair of tickets a few years ago so I decided to make an appearance.  First song I was absolutely let down.  So, I just went to an open area of grass, layed down, smoked some Sour Diesel and let the stars have their way with me...   If I went there just for music... UGH.  Sorry SM


----------



## MamaGreen (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry Mom, rush sucks!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Haha... Rush. I was given a pair of tickets a few years ago so I decided to make an appearance. First song I was absolutely let down. So, I just went to an open area of grass, layed down, smoked some Sour Diesel and let the stars have their way with me...  If I went there just for music... UGH. Sorry SM


 
see if it was the beatles you would have been chilling out and listen to the whole thing!!! to bad most of them have pasted on


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

THANK YOU TOO DLtoker, droboy420, fatman, Gargmel, MamaGreen, and MergeLeft you have made my day!!! lol if yall post something ill give you a thanks peace guys


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 5, 2007)

Beatles were alright, but rush is far more then them. Rush has Neil Peart, hello, only one of the best drummers. Just listen to his 8 minute drum solo i swear its awesome.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jun 5, 2007)

Beatles hands down no question...how can you even compare the two? The Beatles were an international phenomenon...Neil Peart, yea im sure hes great...How about Ringo Starr? Comon, its not a fair comparison. The Beatles will forever be known as the number one most influential music group of all time.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks guys who picked the beatle and yes dutchman thats what ive been saying lol


----------



## droboy420 (Jun 5, 2007)

i agree rush sucks


----------



## Draston (Jun 5, 2007)

rush> beatles


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 5, 2007)

No offense to rush fans, but how can this poll be so close.  We are talking about The Beatles here!


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jun 5, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Beatles were alright, but rush is far more then them. Rush has Neil Peart, hello, only one of the best drummers. Just listen to his 8 minute drum solo i swear its awesome.


 

 WORKING MAN one of my favorite songs ! i go nuts when i hear it !!! same with TREES.

oh and GETTY LEE does not sound like a girl . 



i love music ! PERIOD . this is not even a comparable genre of music , but that being said , RUSH is the better hands down .4 cute young kids with long hair got way more attention than they diserved . DONT get me wrong the beatles were great ! and i love thier music .  oh and ringo as a DRUMMER , all i say is HAHAHAHAHAHAHA .Ringo is not even a drummer that would ever come up in a debate over drummers he would be less than last on the list , he is a dinkus !


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 5, 2007)

..dinkus...hehehehe.

And for all the Rush fans- be on the lookout for an angry beatle fan in the chatroom.

LOL.


----------



## metalchick832 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Beatles have it apparently.  I like Rush's music, but their singer whines too much.  The Beatles are good all the way around, so that's who gets my vote.

~Metalchick


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 5, 2007)

Hahahahaaha, you guys and gals are all cracking me up!

The music is all good.

(The other answer)

I was almost 30 when the Beatles came out. The difference in the music to a new type of sound was so dramatic that it hooked everyone.

The Beatles *changed* music for all time.

It's because of the Beatles that Rush ever started.

Without the Beatles, we would have been cursed with DooWop bands forever...

DooWop, DooWoppppp, Whaaaa whaaaaa whaaaaa, dooowop doowopppp

Hahahahahaa

SmokinMom, I love ya young lady but I gotta go with the Beatles.

Classic! hehe


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 5, 2007)

YES THE BEATLES RULE And to stoneys comment Doowop LMAO lol so true lol well rush will never win this poll just showing that THE BEATLES are beter end of convo lol


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

I think the beatles **** hardcore. I can't get into any of their songs... Rush on the other hand rocks ***. But Kiss destroys them all hands down.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

You Are Crazy The Beatles Rule And Are Deffently Not Hardcore I Dont Know What You Are Smoking!!!!


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

Do we need to start a Kiss Vs THE BEATLES THREAD??? ill do it


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

We need a can of Raid.  Get rid of all those beatles!!


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

I didn't say the beatles were hardcore... I said they svck HARDCORE! GET IT RIGHT! lol


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lmao you are as crazy as kiss that long tougued fag can shut his mouth he cant sing KISS SUCKS


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> lmao you are as crazy as kiss that long tougued fag can shut his mouth he cant sing KISS SUCKS


 
see thats how much you know about the band... Paul Stanley is the lead singer....


Sorry but kiss is my favorite band of all time. I'm currently sitting in my bedroom which adorns a kiss flag, 4 albums in album frames in MINT CONDITION (destroyer, dressed to kill, alive 1, and hotter than hell) I have alive 2 in vynil as well but no frame atm to put it up on the wall. I also has an airbrush poster of the dressed to kill album cover. Its the pic I posted, I love it. Oh, and I almost forgot my gene simmons action figures and KISS ASHTRAY! (weedtray more like it)


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL Draston!!

I like KISS too.  But not as much as you like them.  I won tickets about 10 yrs ago and it was a very good show.


----------



## Draston (Jun 6, 2007)

Kiss puts on an awesome show, no doubt. I wish they'd do 1 last tour so I could see them .


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 6, 2007)

You've never seen them?

I had an LP with Peter Kris's face on it when I was a little kid int he 70s  LOL.


----------



## halftoke (Jun 6, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> Hate to get into the middle of you two... , But I like them both. The styles are so different, it is not a good comparison.
> 
> I will say, though, Rush's technical skills are better than the Beatles, but I really don't like anything by Rush after Power Windows....


O, there's no question there is a time for Rush, but when I'm tokin only _The Beatles_ will do.


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 6, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> DooWop, DooWoppppp, Whaaaa whaaaaa whaaaaa, dooowop doowopppp




.  Haha!  OH MY LORD...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

Who put this crappiness that is Rush in the same thread with THE BEATLES? Stray away from the radio and listen to some good beatles songs. With a little from my friends, Rocky Raccoon, Polythene Pam, Happiness is a warm gun, etc, etc...I could go on forever.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 6, 2007)

lol yes!!!! YELLOW SUBMARINE,IMAGINE,REVOLUTION,HEY JUDE, ROCKY RACCOON, GOOD DAY SUNSHINE, SOMETHING IN THE WAY, OCTOPUS'S GARDEN,BLACK BIRD OH MY GOD I COULD GO ONE FOREVER TOO!!!!!!!


----------



## harvester (Apr 12, 2008)

rush is awesome and technicaly rush is hands down better.but how do you not like the beatles either so you could argue that there would be no rush without paul john ringo and george. but if its my coin going in the jukebox im picking limelite


----------



## snuggles (Apr 12, 2008)

Who cares after you see this you won't even think about the Beatles or Rush cause these guys are the greatest band ever and they just reunited

hxxp://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20174022,00.html











Somebody please shoot me:fid:


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm going to see Rush July 12th.. WOOOO

I also saw Kiss and Arrowsmith 3 times..


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 12, 2008)

N1XON said:
			
		

> I'm going to see Rush July 12th.. WOOOO
> 
> I also saw Kiss and Arrowsmith 3 times..


 
Me too....well in just a few weeks.    Yet I dont know any of their stuff past 1990.  I better catch up.


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah where you seein them im goin in NJ


----------



## Jerseydude (Apr 13, 2008)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> you are crazy mom the beatles are better then rush anydayso i wonder if their not beter then rush why did THE ROLLING STONES MAGAZINE RANK THE BEATLES #1 THATS #1 ON THEIR LIST OF 100 GREATEST ARTIST OF ALL TIME NOT RUSH GAME OVER! i would rather listen to talk radio then rush


 
Dude, I respect your opinion, but that's what is is.... an opinion. It's your personal taste in music. I LOVE The Beatles. It's the music that I grew up on along with others such as The Beach Boys, and Do Wop, myself being 53 1/2 years of age.

But RUSH's music......AAAAHHHHH, the magnificent lyrical, poetic lyrics, the MUSIC, just makes me melt.....
The Beatles were waaaaaayyyy ahead of their time, but RUSH's music reaches me in a way that no Beatles tune can.

EDIT

BTW, smokingmom, that Jessiaca Rabbit Avatar is HOT!!!  LOL


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2008)

well i have to say this poll was the only one ive ever taken and didnt have to put any thought into it.

da' beat'lls for me


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Apr 13, 2008)

no doubt the Beatles are good also


----------



## The New Girl (Nov 3, 2008)

I know this thread is old...but I found it. LOL   My dad has , well I guess I can't say, it would ID him but he is a huge Beatles fan, dealer, collector - yet he has only seen Paul but has seen Rush (who he told me he likes too!). Rush's number 1 hits could be eclipsed by just one Beatles album, that's the test of the tides, not us here... but the rest of the world.
     See, he made me grow up with The Beatles!!! No dispute with anyone -  personal preference is always what matters. I love SmokinMom so i don't want to make her mad!!!  

I love Garbage!


----------



## night501 (Nov 4, 2008)

this thread reminds me of another thread in another forum i started.
Asking who is better "Rush" or "The Beatles is like asking who is better "Foreigner"or "journey"

Not good comparisons. they are all great in their own right.

By the way, has anyone seen the movie "Across The Universe." ?
Great flick. most of the beatles best songs are represented and done well.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 4, 2008)

For what they are, they're both pretty well.
Not really two bands you can compare side by side. The Beatles being a Pop band that hit the market when the pickings were ripe. They had their share of good and bad creativity, but on the whole create envoking musical that is entertaining, if nothing esle.

Rush is what I would call alternative, maybe progressive rock for it's ability to almost create it's own genre of story-telling music. Very under-rated Canadian band that does not get enough credit for the albums they have. Which are solid front to back.

These two bands are two different ends of the spectrum.

Both have loyal followings in theri own countries, whereas the Beatles have a more widespread following.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 4, 2008)

Music is very subjective, how can you have a right and wrong answer, you can't.  Go to a Rush concert and see thousands digging it and try to tell me they are all wrong... you can't, it's about what way music makes you feel and that is their experience.  You next poll should be "What is better, food or air?"  

Me personally, I'm a Beatles nut   So much so that they poisoned two years of my life and I hardly listened to anything else.  The harmonies are what I love.  Rush is good too, and as someone mentioned they are very technical and that is thier thing.  What does it for me is hearing two voices singing in harmony, the Lennon/McCartney harmonies were something else.

A couple of my favorite Beatles harmonies:

If I Fell (Go download this and listen right now if you want to hear how harmony is done!)

This Boy

Words of Love (Buddy Holly cover but wicked, how low can Lennon goooo...)

I Feel Fine (Just listen how great McCartney and Harrison sounds over Lennon as they go into the bridge, "I'm so glad...".  Just coming up with those harmonies is amazing in itself, not even mentioning the execution!)


----------



## Dexter (Nov 4, 2008)

The Rush Who are they when not at home? Power Windows????
Are they comparable bands? 
I'll be ignorant and have a guess though 
Beatles.....Daylight.................................Rush/Power Windows

Will have a listen though, am always open to hearing different music.
I like heaps more bands than the Beatles ..each to their own.

Edit: oops sorry only read first page


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes it definately is subjective.  

Rush is terribly underrated.  Did you know there's only 3 guys in that band?  They are phenominal musicians, and Neil Peart is the most amazingly talented drummer of all time.

I like the Beatles too.  But their talent is no where close.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 4, 2008)

Rush slaps the Beatles.

Great thread tho. I agree with the Rush Fans here, after Power, they kinda went downhill. Geddy Lee's solo was OK.
I have had this debate with many friends over the years. Most folks either LOVE them, or hate them. Not too many in the middle.
Niel Peart is by far the greatest percussionist in the world. This is a known fact.

I have seen Rush over 30 times in my day. Back in the "tweak" days, man I was young!, we wrote all the lyrics down to 2112 and was facinated by the story. lol.  Concept albums, gotta love em.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 4, 2008)

I knew I loved you for a reason NorCal.  

Its funny.  When I go to their shows, I don't know anything newer then 1988.  I listen to the old ****.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 4, 2008)

not a fan of rush just b/c of lead singers voice...cotton balls ne1? other than that they effin rock


----------

